
Why I want to help 10 000 refugees get jobs? - starkod
https://medium.com/migranthire-blog/why-i-want-to-help-10-000-refugees-get-jobs-ca48b961cab4#.bi9fvewes
======
inputcoffee
The title is a little misleading.

You talk about why you will succeed in doing so, but not why you are doing so.

The reader expects to hear moral, social, or political arguments.

You might say that it is obvious why someone would want to help other humans.
I don't disagree, but the reader hope to find new, non-obvious arguments.

